# Mayzie has, ugh, I don't even want to say it



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

So as you know, right when I got Mayzie at 11 weeks(?), she kept scratching her ears. The vet treated them with something. But I took her back because she kept scratching. He did something else. Repeat, but this time we got a diagnosis puppy pyoderma with a medicated shampoo and Biovox. Well, she was scratching even more, so I took her in again today, and the vet called and said we had to talk. He said he decided to do a thorough search because he knew there just had to be something he was missing. And he found it...mange. The sarcoptic kind. :jaw: He said he very rarely sees it any more, and especially not in our suburb. I explained where she came from, and he was still surprised.

I asked if that could explain my itch, and he said yes, and his friend who is a dermatologist will give me a cream as a favor. Meanwhile, Mayzie - who must just be miserable right now between her separation anxiety and everything else - is getting a deep medicated bath that she has to soak in. I am seriously on the verge of tears. A friend of mine from law school got me a part-time job at a university, and this is my second week, and I am kicking myself so hard because Mayzie is at the vet without me. Even though I work 5 hours a few days a week now, my daughter's schedule rarely leaves Mayzie alone, and I just know she is freaking out. 

I took her for her first grooming visit a couple of days ago for the "face, feet, and fanny special", and they said she freaked out there too, flailing about. They are a sweet, small operation and they care for Coco and Porky too, so I know they comforted her, but my heart is really sad for her right now.

Not to mention what I have to do at home...clean her crates and throw away all her linens. I haven't even read up about it on the 'net yet. Just had to come here to confess and get sympathy. I promise we are very clean people...just used a really bad breeder I guess.


----------



## Molly120213 (Jan 22, 2014)

So sorry for you and poor Mayzie. At least now you know what the problem is and can get the proper treatment. Hang in there, better days are ahead.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

Poor Mayzie. She's so lucky to have you as her mama to ensure she gets the best care possible. I don't know anything about mange but it sounds like she's getting the right care now that this diagnosis has been made. Hang in there. :angel:


----------



## Bowie's Mom (Oct 1, 2016)

I'm so sorry to hear what you all are going through, but happy you have an answer. Of course it's not you, it sounds like the equivalent of a kid having lice!


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Sorry to hear you and Mayzie have to go through this problem... I'm sure with treatment this will clear up quickly. I won't go through my long story, but when I was a teenager I purchased a collie puppy that had mange. I remember the vet gave me shampoo and it cleared up quickly. Hope your fur baby is feeling lot's better soon!


----------



## Ella's new mom (Sep 11, 2016)

I'm so sorry for you and for Maysie.....


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor you and poor Mayzie! From what I've read, it is quite contagious, both with humans and other dogs. (it seems that it clears up in people even without treatment in most cases) All dogs in the house may need to be treated, and the affected dog quarantined. Because it's so contagious, you should probably let your grooming place know about it, so they can disinfect thoroughly.

The good thing is that it is completely curable, and then your cute girl can get back to being an adorable fluffy (non-itchy!) puppy!!!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Thank you all for the support. I just feel so awful. When I was young, we put a Doberman pup down for demodectic mange, and I have always had it in my mind that sarcoptic mange was the "dirty" kind, the kind foxes and coyotes and dirty dogs who were chained to trees got. And then I read that it is called "canine scabies", and that has just about put me in the loony bin. I did call the grooming place, and I guess I will have to get Coco and Porky checked out so we don't end up in a carousel of it. Thanks for all the kind words.


----------



## Willie51616! (Aug 23, 2016)

I am so honored that you trust this forum to share. Please know that there is no one on this forum that would ever judge you. I am new to forum, but everyone has been so kind and gracious. Willie and I will send positive thoughts your way....


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Willie51616! said:


> I am so honored that you trust this forum to share. Please know that there is no one on this forum that would ever judge you. I am new to forum, but everyone has been so kind and gracious. Willie and I will send positive thoughts your way....


Boy, you do have good insight, because I felt very humiliated and was scared to discuss it. But you are right, I have found the people on this forum to be really good to give their opinions - sometimes even strong opinions - without being tacky or judgmental. And this is the main place I have to discuss it, so it would have been worth it to me anyway. I think.

Here's a picture of her ear after they shaved it. It is by far the worst spot. I have to take her back Monday to get an application of a medicine, then return 3 days after that for another bath, then a week later for her last bath. I've mopped, washed, tossed, and replaced everything. Here's hoping Coco and Porky don't have positive scrapings tomorrow morning. Sigh.


----------



## Willie51616! (Aug 23, 2016)

I too hope your other canine cherubs have a good report. We will be sending good thoughts your way for them as well.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

You obviously care very much about Mayzie's well being so no one here will think poorly of you. You'll get through this, as unpleasant as it is at the moment. Hugs and best wishes.


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Thanks everyone. I don't know if being at the vet all day being soaked (she hates baths) upset her mentally or if she's just tired of itching, but she's sure not acting like herself. She was really wanting out of the ex-pen, so I put the other dogs away and let her have roaming privileges, and all she wanted to do was run into our powder bath and lay on the rug in the dark.


----------



## Willie51616! (Aug 23, 2016)

She just breaks my heart. Poor baby.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

Awww....Poor baby girl!


----------



## ShamaMama (Jul 27, 2015)

Poor baby. As someone already said, you will get through it, and good times are ahead. We are all thinking of you.


----------



## Jackie from Concrete WA (Mar 23, 2015)

Oh gosh, I'm so sorry! What an awful thing to have to go through. Poor Mayzie! Poor you! I'm glad the vet was so diligent.


----------



## boomana (Jul 9, 2015)

Poor Mayzie. She really had a rough beginning. You are a blessing in her life, and all this will hopefully be the end of some tough puppy stuff you didn't cause, but have taken care of as well as anyone possibly could. Kudos to you and healing wishes to Mayzie.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

Poor puppy! She is lucky to have found her way to you!


----------



## whata_dog (Sep 10, 2015)

Ahhhhhh... hang in there Mayzie & mama. 
Glad she found a spot to rest in... 
I like the bathroom floor when I am sick with a migraine; it's dark and cool and comforting, so I know how she feels.


----------



## Heather's (Jun 18, 2012)

The tile floor in the bathroom is Scout's favorite sleeping spot. 😊


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

You guys are so nice. And not even one of you have pointed out that although I don't know how she got this, it is entirely possible that her immune system isn't up to snuff because I bought her from someone who should probably be considered a backyard breeder. But I will point it out because there are always new folks who read this board, and it's just another good reason to buy from a reputable breeder.

Mayzie hasn't left the bathroom except for when I physically picked her up and took her outside (I am replacing the word "outside" and "potty" with "puddle", and I am taking her on the side of the house now). It's very depressing. I will try to keep what whatadog says in mind and tell myself that she's just very comfortable in the powder bath for now.


----------



## MarinaGirl (Mar 25, 2012)

The bathroom is Mayzie's safe cave right now, which isn't a bad thing. I feel horrible for you both, but the great news is she has a proper diagnosis and once she recovers this will be a forgotten memory in no time.

Great reminder for newbies to take their time and buy a Havanese from a reputable breeder and to not ignore red flags; it will save you heartache and $$ in the long run.


----------



## PaulineMi (Feb 5, 2016)

Just want to say I hope this ordeal will be behind you and Mayzie real soon.


----------



## Tux's Mom (May 24, 2016)

When we got our first Havanese we went to a big dog show in Ft Myers and inquired about Havanese. We bought a female from a breeder that was recommended by several people at the show. This breeder had a good reputation but she had not been in business for very long. Our dog had lifelong issues and the breeder never returned calls or emails.

Moral of this story, is when researching a breeder, look for longevity in the business. I'm so glad your vet was able to diagnose and treat her. You did the right thing by sticking with it until you had the answers. Mayzie is lucky to have you as her mom.


----------



## krandall (Jun 11, 2009)

goldanimals said:


> When we got our first Havanese we went to a big dog show in Ft Myers and inquired about Havanese. We bought a female from a breeder that was recommended by several people at the show. This breeder had a good reputation but she had not been in business for very long. Our dog had lifelong issues and the breeder never returned calls or emails.
> 
> Moral of this story, is when researching a breeder, look for longevity in the business. I'm so glad your vet was able to diagnose and treat her. You did the right thing by sticking with it until you had the answers. Mayzie is lucky to have you as her mom.


Yes and no... There are some people in our area, who do all the testing, show their dogs, and on the surface are "good breeders". But the puppies are not well socialized, and they go home with no potty training. The people sell LOTS of puppies in the New England area. I have a friend who got her first breeder at the same time I got Kodi, so 7 years ago. That means she's been breeding for 5 years. Not long in the scheme of things. I'd refer anyone to her in a heart beat. She is producing a few litters a year of lovely puppies, is REALLY careful about where she places them, raises them well, and LOVES when her puppy owners stay in touch with her.

Panda's breeder was a one-time breeder. This was the only litter she's had, and she doesn't intend to do it again. She bred specifically to produce a couple of bred-by puppies for herself. But she learned everything she could, had great mentors, and put her heart and soul into raising those puppies well. I love the experience I've had with the Kings, who have been raising Havanese since the breed was first recognized by AKC. But I've ALSO had a wonderful experience and have a great relationship with Panda's one-time breeder. She even started a FB page for the litter, so we can all stay in touch with each other. (and with 9 puppies in the litter, there are a lot of us!!!) She sent birthday presents to each family for their puppy's first birthday, and LOVES hearing about their exploits.

So I think the proof is in the pudding. The most important thing is to try to get to know the person well before making a commitment. When you are paying all that money for a puppy, part of what you are paying for is the relationship, IMO.


----------



## Gableshavs (Jun 19, 2007)

I know several small hobby breeders, I'm one in the SE part of Florida. Go to their homes, do not get dogs over the internet for any reason. You must see the mother and health certificates, results of tests should be on the offa.org website. You ask the right questions, about health testing and socialization. I haven't bred a litter in over a year but whenever I had one on the ground they got attention from birth. At 4 weeks they rode in the car. When they went home they were leash trained and knew commands of come, stay and leave it and had met many people of all ages and other dogs, they were secure happy, outgoing puppies. There are still breeders in Florida and all over who put puppies first. We focus on health testing and do all the tests required by the HCA and more, they are BAER for hearing, OFA hips (leg-calve perthes as a bonus), eyes every year (used to be called CERF), patellas and hearts. I also test thyroid. Some breeders have become lax about health testing so check. Check this link for information before you buy a puppy. HCA Education for Puppy Buyers - Havanese Club of America

We have tons of backyard breeders in Florida, they are not recommended because they don't health test, they just breed two cute dogs without checking health and pedigrees. We also have some really great breeders who put the breed first. So *shop wisely*. Also puppies from champion health tested parents range around two thousand dollars, and breeders will have a contract, which stipulates a pet is to be spayed or neutered and never bred, also if for any reason you can't keep a puppy or dog the breeder will take it back and place it in a good home.

I'm so sorry you're dealing with mange. I've never seen that in our breed. What a nightmare. As a breeder I never, ever want to sell a dog that will give the new family any heartache. There are many of us who feel that way.
Warm regards,
Paula


----------



## Pucks104 (Aug 16, 2012)

Many years ago I took in a cat that wondered up to our house. He was basically naked. Just a thin covering of dry dingy hair in places. I took him to the vet to check for diseases. The only thing wrong from a diagnosable perspective was the worst case of sarcoptic mange the vet had ever seen even in pictures! It took intensive treatment for several months bot he recovered and became the most stunningly beautiful cat with a long gold colored coat and aqua blue eyes! None of my other pets or our family members caught his mange. He was confined away from the others and I was meticulous with making sure I didn't transfer anything to the others. With careful care and really good nutrition Mayzie should recover and will likely grow in a beautiful coat that her unusual coloring promises. Hang in there! Mayzie is lucky to have you.


----------



## Sheri (Oct 11, 2008)

I've been out of internet for a week, so late to see this.

I'm so sorry for poor Mayzie, and you, too. I hope she is feeling better by today--it is so hard when they are so ill!


----------



## Chasing Mayzie (Aug 16, 2016)

Pucks104 said:


> Many years ago I took in a cat that wondered up to our house. He was basically naked. Just a thin covering of dry dingy hair in places. I took him to the vet to check for diseases. The only thing wrong from a diagnosable perspective was the worst case of sarcoptic mange the vet had ever seen even in pictures! It took intensive treatment for several months bot he recovered and became the most stunningly beautiful cat with a long gold colored coat and aqua blue eyes! None of my other pets or our family members caught his mange. He was confined away from the others and I was meticulous with making sure I didn't transfer anything to the others. With careful care and really good nutrition Mayzie should recover and will likely grow in a beautiful coat that her unusual coloring promises. Hang in there! Mayzie is lucky to have you.


That was really kind of you to take in that cat! It sounds like he became a beautiful family member!

So far, neither Coco nor Porky have shown signs of catching mange from Mayzie, and since they've now been treated with Revolution, hopefully they won't. I asked the vet why Mayzie got it and the others didn't, and he said that given the fact that she had some unusual protozoa in her stool sample the very first time he saw her, she may have even had a couple of mites on her when I got her. She may have a depressed immune system too.

Between those worms she came with, the ear infection she came with and had had for quite a while, the trips to treat her itching before we knew what it was, treating this mange, and preventatively treating the other 2 dogs, I have now spent at least $200 more on vet bills than I paid for Mayzie in the first place, and she still has at least one more dip in her future, probably 2. Sigh. Oh well, I am glad I am the one who has her. She's a very loving little dog, and I enjoy her so much.

BTW Pucks, I believe those black spots on her back that struck me as so unusual are just where she has lost her undercoat due to the mange, and the black tips of the long hairs are all that show. But I don't know. Time will tell!


----------

